# K 40 range report



## oldscot3 (Jan 4, 2008)

Good afternoon gents - I've been looking at a K40, a black finished stainless model with night sights, and bought it yesterday after reading the "reliability" thread on this site. $620.00, NIB, including tax.

I ran a little over 100 rounds of mixed ammo through it this morning. Win. white box 165gr. fp fmj, Magtech 180gr. fp fmj and a couple of mags full of PMC 180gr. Starfire. Given, 100 rounds doesn't tell you everything you need to know, but I have to say, so far, this weapon's performance has wildly exceeded my expectations. 

No failures of any kind. Once, early in the practice session, I thought I had a FTF, but I had merely failed to pull the trigger all the way through; operator error. (I've been shooting a SA Para lately) It does have quite a long trigger pull, but it didn't take me long to get used to it. For its intended purpose, I have no complaints whatsoever.

Recoil is easily manageable. I fired a couple of mags one-handed with a casual grip and felt that style to be slightly uncomfortable as the weak grip lets the back of the pistol rap the base of my thumb a little. Properly held the little gun is a pleasure to shoot.

Accuracy was very impressive IMHO, though it was only fired off hand today. Everything shot very close to point of aim, and at 10 yards, kept knocking one ragged holers through the piece of plywood I was shooting at. Perhaps later I'll shoot it from a rest to assess my final choice for carry ammo.

The only negative I can come up with at all, is that it consistently dents the ejected brass. That is only a negative, of course, for us reloaders and isn't much of one at that since the pistol will be shot little, and carried a lot.

I am pleased as punch with this weapon, and as soon as the break-in period is completed, will carry it as my warm seasons, light clothing CCW.


----------



## Colossal Uprising (Feb 27, 2009)

*Great to know, thanks*

I just put a K4043 on layaway. Thank you for your review. I am looking forward to firing it up myself.


----------

